# FRENCH air traffic strikes extended



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Next French air traffic control strike dates are April 16 - 18th and April 29th - May 2


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

No! I'm meant to be flying to uk on 29th and back to PT on 4th 
Is there any advise given for people with flights already booked?


----------

